# Third Eyelid showing



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

George's third eyelid is showing on one of his eyes. It covers probably a quarter of his eye. There is no discharge or any sign of trauma. has this happened to anyone elses dog?

Ive booked a vets appointment for this evening.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Charlie has always had his inner lid showing on and off. Usually when he's tired, but as a puppy it was quite often. The vet said not to worry about it and that it'd probably correct itself. It still shows from time to time, but not often. 

Best to see the vet, but try not to worry too much in the meantime


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Only when Muddy had blocked tear ducts.
How long has it been showing?
Good luck at the vets


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Mavis third eylid started showing after she had pancreatitis and still shows now, the vet told me it can often happen when a dog looses weight very quickly like she did when she was very ill


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

rona said:


> Only when Muddy had blocked tear ducts.
> How long has it been showing?
> Good luck at the vets


It only came up this morning, his eye ball is quite red so i wonder if there is something stuck in it somewhere.

Hopefully vets will be able to give it a good flush. off to there now. thanks.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> It only came up this morning, his eye ball is quite red so i wonder if there is something stuck in it somewhere.
> 
> Hopefully vets will be able to give it a good flush. off to there now. thanks.


If its suddenly visible and his eye is red too, I should imagine its either something has poked in his eye maybe a quite tough stem of a plant, or his done something like scratch himself and caught the corner of his eye, he might have a bit of infection there too even.

Hope its nothing to much to worry about.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

So how'd it go? all ok?


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply he was diagnosed with horners Syndrome. Apparently there is no treatment for it but his eye should correct itself in 6-8 weeks!.

She said that when you look at him straight on his eye ball is actually lowered further in to his head, which is why his eyelid is showing. But she said it doesnt affect him and hes not in pain so he should be fine. But obviously to keep close eye on him and if his behaviour changes or it becomes irritable then to take him back.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Goldies are quite prone to that.

Usually looks worse than it is 

Glad it's nothing serious


----------

